# Best Potatoes for hot chips



## regga (Dec 5, 2006)

What is the best potatoes to use for hot chips?
Also what is the best way to cook them?
i.e. boil them first or fry slowly then on a higher heat?

Thanks


----------



## attie (Dec 5, 2006)

regga said:
			
		

> What is the best potatoes to use for hot chips?
> Also what is the best way to cook them?
> i.e. boil them first or fry slowly then on a higher heat?
> 
> Thanks


Regga, I cook lots of fresh chips each day so perhaps you could tell us what varietes you can get to start with. For me, Sebago is about the only choice and they work fine.
You can par-boil them first or you can par-fry them, either way works fine. 165C for the first cook in oil then crank it up to say 180C to finnish them, don't go to hot. If your potato contains to much sugar it will burn before it's cooked, some varietes naturally contain sugar and some make sugar from being to cold, so don't store them in a fridge. Soak the starch out of them when you first make them, it takes only a few minutes in a tub of water, then dry them well. 
I coat mine in batter which stops them from shrinking and gives them a nice crunch.
I'm sure you will get many good ideas from the others


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 5, 2006)

I use russets fried at 325F for five minutes then 370 'til golden.


----------



## amber (Dec 5, 2006)

regga, You may find more answers to your question in the vegetables forum.  There was a thread in there by corazon about french fries/chips or something to that idea.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 5, 2006)

I thin slice and bake at 400*. Spray the pan and potato tops with oil, turn when brown.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 5, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I thin slice and bake at 400*. Spray the pan and potato tops with oil, turn when brown.


 Sounds good Gretchen, like oven baked potato chips.  I was thinking the question was about "french fries," but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 5, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Sounds good Gretchen, like oven baked potato chips. I was thinking the question was about "french fries," but I could be wrong.


Could be if he is English.
In that case, the potatoes can be fried at 350* until light brown, cooled and then refied at 375* until crisp and brown.


----------



## AeroGal619 (Dec 6, 2006)

When I'm in a hurry, I use Russet potatoes and actually bake them in the microwave.  Sounds crazy, but give it a try....

I spray a baking stone very generously, and use only one layer of sliced potatoes.  I spray the top of the taters a little then sprinkle with Mrs. Dash Steak Seasoning and a little salt.  In my microwave, they cook for only 2.5 minutes and they're perfectly brown, crisp and tasty.  Plus, I believe they are fat free!  I also like to dip them in ranch.  Mmmm!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 6, 2006)

One of the reasons there is a place to fill in your "Location" (where you live) in your profile is to help reduce confusion with things like this. Obviously a "chip" in UK/AU is not the same as the US.

For "English chips" the best would probably be something like a Russett (mealy) ... and if you want tender on the inside and crispy on the outside you would use the 2-stage frying method (cook at a lower temp, cool then refry at a higher temp).


----------



## cc2003btw (Dec 7, 2006)

Maris Piper if you can get them I'd say. 160C for 5 minutes, 190C for 3. Thats English Chips, fries so to speak.


----------



## regga (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the replies.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 8, 2006)

Chef made some chips out of sweet potatoes today... they were pretty awesome, definitely worth a try.


----------



## regga (Dec 10, 2006)

I did exactly what everyone said cooked them at low temp until cooked but not coloured then let them go cold and turned up temp and cooking until coloured but they were not crisp and they were tastless.  I used serbago.  The only choices of potatoes I have are them desire and new.  Also I used peanut oil.  What oil do you use and what gives them flavour?

Thanks again
regga


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 10, 2006)

Try deep frying in olive oil as olive oil has a higher boiling point than peanut oil and perhaps a more agreeable taste.


----------



## attie (Dec 10, 2006)

regga said:
			
		

> I did exactly what everyone said cooked them at low temp until cooked but not coloured then let them go cold and turned up temp and cooking until coloured but they were not crisp and they were tastless. I used serbago. The only choices of potatoes I have are them desire and new. Also I used peanut oil. What oil do you use and what gives them flavour?
> 
> Thanks again
> regga


I don't have a problem with flavour using sebago potatoes regga, all spuds are a bit bland. I would guess you used red soil from Atherton and the new potatoes could be from Victoria, they've just started digging. Don't use desire, they're more for boiling. Try and get some true pontiacs, red skin, they work well. Sounds to me that they just needed a bit longer on the second cook. Give the olive oil a go for sure, for cooking at home it's not that expensive and you won't need to crank the temp up so high. If you used it at 165C for both cooks the chips will take a little longer but they will be more crisp.
Trial and error is the go
Cheers


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 10, 2006)

regga said:
			
		

> I did exactly what everyone said cooked them at low temp until cooked but not coloured then let them go cold and turned up temp and cooking until coloured but they were not crisp and they were tastless. I used serbago. The only choices of potatoes I have are them desire and new. Also I used peanut oil. What oil do you use and what gives them flavour?
> 
> Thanks again
> regga


 
I've never used a thermometer for cooking chips. Heat the oil until a small piece of potato dropped into the oil bubbles and rises immediately to the surface. Wash and dry your potatoes, leave on a tea towel. Drop the chips in the oil a few at a time, until the whole pan is full, Cook for 10 - 15 minutes. 
But then I make some pretty large chips...


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 10, 2006)

regga said:
			
		

> I did exactly what everyone said cooked them at low temp until cooked but not coloured then let them go cold and turned up temp and cooking until coloured but they were not crisp and they were tastless.  I used serbago.  The only choices of potatoes I have are them desire and new.  Also I used peanut oil.  What oil do you use and what gives them flavour?
> 
> Thanks again
> regga


 I read all the posts again.  After the potatoes are cut I put them in bowl under the faucet and rinse until the water remains clear.  That might be what Clive meant by wash and dry.  This is a pretty important step with Russets.  I'm not familiar with the other varieties mentioned.

I usually fry in flavorless soybean oil, but regarding flavor.  No one has mentioned salt which of course should be added as soon as they come out of the fryer the second time.

Sorry to hear the first result was less than satisfactory.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 10, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Could be if he is English.
> In that case, the potatoes can be fried at 350* until light brown, cooled and then refied at 375* until crisp and brown.



I interpreted the post to mean "fries" as well.  I don't know too many people who make homemade potato crisps (chips to the Usian's). 

Fraidy


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 10, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Chef made some chips out of sweet potatoes today... they were pretty awesome, definitely worth a try.



Sweet potato shoestring cut "fries" are absolutely wonderful.  Give them a try sometime! 

Fraidy


----------



## JDP (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not sure of the types of potatoes you have in Australia but her in the US there is a type of potato called a russet. You still need to be careful about the region they are grown in. I live in in Wisconsin and the russet potatoes grown here have a higher moisture content then the Idaho grown variety. They drier potato is better for deep frying.

JDP


----------

